

National Lawyer COnvention on the creation of ACTA and IP Law - frankydp
http://youtu.be/AHanA0J3y9Q?t=1h20m9s

======
blakdawg
I haven't watched the video, but viewers should understand that the Federalist
Society, organizers of this convention, are firmly on the right wing of the
political spectrum. That doesn't make them right or wrong, but this isn't an
insight into what the average lawyer (if there is such a thing) thinks or
understands about IP.

------
frankydp
Adherence to border media screening forms is from pre-implementation of this
"trade agreement."

